# Taking a Dometic RM 7271 fridge out



## Raydon (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a Dometic RM 7271 Fridge fitted to my 2006 Tribute which I'm trying to get out so I can look at the thermostat as it just turns round freeley just under gravity. There are four screws on the inside of the fridge two on each side I have undone them but the fridge will not move I see two in the ice box so I undid them and still it wont come out can anyone tell me how to get the fridge out thanks :evil:

thanks for looking Ray :big4:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

You should *not* have removed the screws in the ice box.

You *should* have removed the two on each side in the main cabinet.

It may now be just a tight fit *but* there is a gas pipe connection which, if rigid, will need to be disconnected ..........

Removing the external vents will allow some access into the rear of the 'fridge to see better what is what.

It may be that the 'fridge was installed before some of the cabinetry around it which would mean you may have to remove some of that.

Have a look at the Dometic website where you will find some installation instructions which may help.

I don't know the detail of the Tribute or your specific fridge........... are you sure you cannot remove the knob /s and remove the panel rather than remove the fridge?

hth

Harvey


----------



## Raydon (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Harvey,

First the screws in the icebox I only loosened them and did not take them FULLY out just incase something went wrong have tried to pull/push the cabinet but no joy and would have thought if it was the gas pipe still connected there would be a bit of movement. Have tried to pull control knob off thinking it would be on a split shaft but the top panel moves with it so I assume it's fixed to the top of the fridge so I stopped any further action to see if anyone on the forum could help and could you tell me were on the Dometic site were the info is as I can not find it  

Cheers
Ray


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Remember that the refrigerator is 'sealed' in place which prevents fumes from entering the living space which is maybe the reason it is not moving. You should be able to get to the sealant through the vents


----------

